# Sprayed Cabinets and Front door



## jimmo (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi , 
I work as an automotive painter so things may be a bit different, I painted this stuff as I might a car. Just wondering what the folks here thought:

Started with this:










and finished with this:










heres a link to a video of me spraying it and some more pictures:


The front door is here, another guy spraying it. I have some pics around too if i can find them:


anyhow, just wondering what ya's thought. Thanks!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

